# What coloring is my horse?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see tobiano. Frame. Probably splash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

cool, thanks, I had figured tobiano but nothing else 
Also he has a blue spot in one eye if that makes a difference!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tobiano does not cause facial white. So there is at least one other gene in there. 

Blue eyes are caused by either the frame or splash gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chestnut tobiano. The way the white is on the left side of his neck makes me think frame too. Possibly splash with the way his blaze curves off to one side.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I too see tobiano (white crossing the back, white going from shoulder to leg and butt to leg), splash (white "falling" to one side on the face, relatively neat lines to white edges) and frame (white trying to travel horizontally up the neck, white blocked from joining on one leg).


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

cool, thanks! what does white blocked from joining on one leg mean?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think she means that the white stocking on the right hind doesn't connect to the white on the rest of the body.


----------



## AllAroundHorseGirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Brown Tobiano. His legs are white, easiest way to tell the difference between Tobiano and Overo. Overo has colored legs while Tobiano has white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

AllAroundHorseGirl said:


> Brown Tobiano. His legs are white, easiest way to tell the difference between Tobiano and Overo. Overo has colored legs while Tobiano has white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Frame_ does not like white legs and will attempt to color them. Splash and sabino, the other genes under the term "overo" are more than happy to put all kinds of white over the legs.

Because someone like Gunner is certainly not a tobiano


----------



## AllAroundHorseGirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Oops probably should of read the whole question before I opened my mouth! Stupid me! I wasn't talking about the other genes in the horses coloring, just the two plain Tobiano and Overo color patterns. Sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Perfectly fine.

The term overo should be tossed out completely in my, and many others', opinion. If it means one of three different patterns why confuse people by lumping them all together under one term?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Reno Bay said:


> Perfectly fine.
> 
> The term overo should be tossed out completely in my, and many others', opinion. If it means one of three different patterns why confuse people by lumping them all together under one term?


Agreed- it's only slightly more specific than "pinto" :lol:


----------

